

The story behind Raspberry Pi, coffee & counter. Push the button - filozynka
http://blog.netguru.co/post/51629542354

======
Ecio78
Nice counter, but it would be nicer if it was directly connected to a
coffeemachine such as <http://moccapi.blogspot.it/> or
<http://www.raspberrypi.org/archives/2975> and maybe to a "sandwich machine" ?
:)

------
piotr_b
Just got new Raspberry Pi - looking for inspiration for our own counters ;)
Thanks guys.

~~~
filozynka
Wish you lot of fun with your own Raspberry Pi!

